# Apprentice Tools



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

A newer car, for one thing.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Do some searches, there's been a few threads about this recently.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

It depends. How much money you got right now? 

There's two approaches. A) Buy the right tools first. That could be very expensive, $600-700 and still wanting more. B) Buy basic inexpensive tools and replace them in the coming years as you earn more money and decide what types of tools are important to you and which brands you want to invest in.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I'd recommend buying good tools first, but only get the bare essentials. I think $300-400 you could get a decent tool set. Brand new apprentice doesn't need much.


----------



## 1990hondacivic (Sep 16, 2013)

I would prefer to buy tools once 
I understand that tools are expensive but I would like the proper tools to do the job


----------



## 1990hondacivic (Sep 16, 2013)

I don't like to borrow tools 
I like to have my own 
if I have my own tools I fell like I am worth more to my employer 
not like some guys who run around looking for tools


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Linesman pliers, diagonal side cutting pliers (*****), wire strippers, needle nose pliers, tin snips, a small level, hammer, drywall saw, channel locks (tongue and groove), a knife, a measuring tape, pencil and/or sharpie marker and a good tool belt system to hold all this crap on your hip for 8 hours.

Screw drivers: big ass flat head (slotted) for bashing the hell out of, a fine finishing flat head, #2 phillips, red robertson, green robertson, maybe a stubby multibit screw driver. 

Maybes: Cordless drill (depends on company), a multimeter, flashlight or headlamp.

Pick a brand.. Klein is popular, I really like Ideal.. other guys like Greenlee.. they're all the same. Some tool snobs on here like Wera/Wiha, but start with the typical stuff.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

The reason I mentioned that is because for $70 you can buy a basic tool set and tool bag that will give you a lot of what you will need just to start you off.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Commerci...ian-s-Tool-Set-ET07001/202039374#.UjeBaGTtjIs

Each week (or each month) you can upgrade each one of the tools to a top quality model. 

I only say that because I have seen apprentices with brand new pairs of Klein Journeyman pliers because they thought they absolutely needed them, but then they didn't have enough money for coffee and a buttered roll.

Definitely get a tool list from your employer. And don't listen to the Canadian who says that all the brands are the same, that's definitely not true.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Definitely get a tool list from your employer. And don't listen to the Canadian who says that all the brands are the same, that's definitely not true.


lmfao, read where the OP is from.










I prefer Ideal tools, some prefer Klein tools, some prefer Green Lee, some prefer Wera, some prefer Wiha and on and on. You're not going to get a definitive answer on which brand is best, not on here.

And OP, watch out, there's some real animosity towards Canadians on this website. But it's just from Americans... (typical)


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Oh and HackWork, that Commercial Electric tool set is the real deal bottom of the barrel.

I would fire an apprentice if they showed up to work with that set.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

FrunkSlammer said:


> lmfao, read where the OP is from.


That still doesn't mean that Greenlee pliers are as good as Knipex.


----------



## icemanjc (Dec 25, 2012)

Sawzall! I thought I could last without one and stick with a hacksaw, but it got annoying when it found out that there was so many different materials to cut through. It definitely is a time saver to have a Sawzall, makes my job twice as easy.


----------



## icemanjc (Dec 25, 2012)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Oh and HackWork, that Commercial Electric tool set is the real deal bottom of the barrel. I would fire an apprentice if they showed up to work with that set.


 If you work by yourself, sure, get a Commercial Electric set. If not, well you'll get made fun of or razzed for the rest of your life. 

If you need a single tool that you need right away and you don't have a ton of money, go and get a CE tool, but I would advise you not to get a whole set.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

icemanjc said:


> If you work by yourself, sure, get a Commercial Electric set. If not, well you'll get made fun of or razzed for the rest of your life.
> 
> If you need a single tool that you need right away and you don't have a ton of money, go and get a CE tool, but I would advise you not to get a whole set.


I've seen half a dozen green apprentices start with that kit and they did just fine. Within the first couple months just about everything was replaced. Don't be such a weenie, if someone breaks your balls, break them back.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

HackWork said:


> I've seen half a dozen green apprentices start with that kit and they did just fine. Within the first couple months just about everything was replaced.


Yeah replaced ASAP because they couldn't bear the jokes any longer. Waste of $70.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Big John said:


> A newer car, for one thing.


**** you, I actually had an 81 honda a couple of years ago, I sprayed it black and called it the sex panther.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

1990hondacivic said:


> Hi
> I'm new to the forum and the industry.
> 
> What tool should I buy to start my apprentice?
> ...


Listen to me, this is what you wont regret buying - 

Wiha insulated screwdrivers, you shouldn't be working live but they are about the same price as uninsulated and you never know what you may suddenly find yourself doing. 

Knipex or Klein Pliers and cutters, get a pair of combination pliers with crimper. 

Occidental Leather make a good pouch, probably go for a smaller one for resi or even a tote bag, if your journeyman wears a pouch you should too. Buy a canvas or cotton fixings pouch to go on your left side. 

Stanley fatmax tape measure. 

Estwing hammer, 20oz.

Stanley wood handled drywall saw is the best imo.

A Fluke T5 600 or T5 1000 with a pouch so it sits on your belt. 

Stabila make the best torpedo levels imo.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

chewy said:


> **** you, I actually had an 81 honda a couple of years ago, I sprayed it black and called it the sex panther.


 :lol: Beats the time we put racing stripes on my buddy's old Dodge using house paint brushes.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Big John said:


> :lol: Beats the time we put racing stripes on my buddy's old Dodge using house paint brushes.


But you gotta admit, it did go faster!

It can't be explained.


----------



## SamoanThor (Oct 18, 2013)

I was handed a pair of needle nose, line mans, ***** and knife, all Klein and all just chilling at the shop. None have failed me. I've since added, milwaukee 11 in 1, a magnetic torpedo level (which glows), Klein blue handled strippers (the cheap ce ones kept getting thrown out by my kleins), husky three piece wrench set, set of Allen's, #2 square tip, swivel trim with interchangeable head, 1/4 and 5/16 drivers, 98 cent Phillips and flat head, 40' husky tape (I set a lot of floor boxes) and of course my hammer. Probably leaving some stuff out.


----------



## SamoanThor (Oct 18, 2013)

I should add, my company deals in 95% new residential.


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

This is your best friend


----------



## 1990hondacivic (Sep 16, 2013)

some of you guys are funny 
maybe you need to be a bit more serious 
this is some peoples future


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

1990hondacivic said:


> some of you guys are funny
> maybe you need to be a bit more serious
> this is some peoples future


Standard or automatic?


----------



## AaronJohnTurner (Nov 16, 2009)

uconduit said:


> Standard or automatic?


I remember my first automatic broom in my time in the army. High falootin' toy that was.


----------



## AaronJohnTurner (Nov 16, 2009)

In all seriousness, here is what I had before I took a break from the trade for 3 years, probably too many tools here already as a first year. Still a first year, but I have way more tools now. By the way, the "auto-nutdriver" is a POS. Also, pro-tip; A sense of humour is a must for those of us at the bottom of the totem pole.


----------



## SamoanThor (Oct 18, 2013)

That's true. I had to be serious today because I had quite possibly the dumbest green hand on my crew. Aside from not finishing the rough in, because we had to again, unf*** his tasks, I have no voice. And it turns out 'this doesn't go here' and 'get off your phone' in my maximum volume doesn't register in his head.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

SamoanThor said:


> That's true. I had to be serious today because I had quite possibly the dumbest green hand on my crew. Aside from not finishing the rough in, because we had to again, unf*** his tasks, I have no voice. And it turns out 'this doesn't go here' and 'get off your phone' in my maximum volume doesn't register in his head.


Are you a fa'fa'fenei?


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

AaronJohnTurner said:


> I remember my first automatic broom in my time in the army. High falootin' toy that was.


I was just commenting on his handle.


----------



## SamoanThor (Oct 18, 2013)

chewy said:


> Are you a fa'fa'fenei?


Fa'afafine? No. I'm all tamaloa here. At least, that's what my wife tells me. Once a week and twice on Christmas anyways.


----------



## Mate (Sep 5, 2009)

AaronJohnTurner said:


> In all seriousness, here is what I had before I took a break from the trade for 3 years, probably too many tools here already as a first year. Still a first year, but I have way more tools now. By the way, the "auto-nutdriver" is a POS. Also, pro-tip; A sense of humour is a must for those of us at the bottom of the totem pole.


Must be long to cut throught emt with that hacksaw.


----------



## Electrical Student (Jun 6, 2011)

Awsome for a guy just starting out in my opinion. C.E. Tools.

http://youtu.be/h2hNIENf16E


----------



## TheChosenOne (Jan 20, 2014)

Go Klien or Knipex for the big 3, linemans, ***** and needle nose

Milwaukee 25' magnetic tape
Lennox Hacksaw
Wiha or Klien screwdrivers
Boulderbag Tool pouches
Fluke voltage detector and t5-600
Nutsetters for the drill
Nut driver set (any will do)
tin snips
half round file
allens

hmm... thats about it for now..


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

http://www.greenlee.com/products/ELECTRICIANS-KIT-28PC.html


Great starter kit. One stop shop. $360 gets everything.


----------



## EB Electric (Feb 8, 2013)

Pick up some diagonal cutters, linesman, needle nose, a decent mix of screwdrivers, adjustable wrench. As for brand: klein knipex wiha wera felo greenlee ideal whichever... they are all top names. Don't go out and spend your life savings on a full rolling thunder kit with this that and everything. Once you are working you can decide which brand is for you and grow the collection of tools based on what the other guys have as you are earning money. You can buy the el cheapo stuff, but know you will replace them and they will break much sooner. If you ask me, cry once when you buy it, not when it breaks, buy the best you can afford. If you are serious about doing this for a living invest in high quality tools. You are on the tools all day long. Something to be said for an organized, well taken care of, high quality set of tools.


----------



## Brodieman (Aug 31, 2013)

EB Electric said:


> Don't go out and spend your life savings on a full rolling thunder kit with this that and everything. Once you are working you can decide which brand is for you and grow the collection of tools based on what the other guys have as you are earning money......


+1

I started my apprenticeship about five months ago and probably spent a little more then I should have prior to starting. I am now wishing that I had made a few different choices in tools.

The losers 

-Klein Cable Cutters; crap. Already on my second replacement and no, I have not been cutting steel with them:no:
-3" Nut Drivers; always wanting 6"
-Klein 11 in 1 driver; should have got a ratcheting multi-driver. I'm finding the Klein a bit bulky. I need to test drive my boss' Milwaukee.
-Folding hex key sets; great to have in your tool bag but, I'm installing 18 panels on a job soon so I need some T-Handles.
-Commercial Electric receptacle tester; dim LEDs but it does the trick.

And the winners;

-Fluke 179/1AC2 kit; Expensive but I won't need a new meter for a very long time. The magnet and alligator clamps are very handy.
Klein 6" Electricians Level; I love this guy. Makes mounting panels a breeze.
Klein Kurve wire strippers; The Dual NMD-90 version is very handy eh!
Milwaukee tape measure; the finger stop is just awesome.
Milwaukee fastback utility knife:thumbup:

I foresee Knipex and Wera tools in my future:thumbsup:

Tip for new apprentice;

My boss really appreciates that I always have the following items on me at all times;
Tape, Sharpie, Pen/Pencil, Small Notebook, Proximity Tester, Pocket Knife & 11 in 1 Driver.


----------



## daks (Jan 16, 2013)

One tip I always give to new apprentices, 

Don't trust your tic tester (non-contact voltage tester). Make sure it works on a known live circuit every day (preferably a couple times a day). or rub it quickly on your shirt and the static will make it light/beep. Especially after you drop it! I have an Ideal one sitting on my desk beside me that is a dud ofter only a week. Safest method is to use your meter to make sure a circuit is not live.

Does not matter what brand it is, they will all fail one day and your life may depend on it.


----------



## samc (Oct 19, 2013)

What he said. Just don't be one of those klein fanboys simply because the others have it. Alot of what they make went down in quality. I also see myself leaning towards Knipex whenever something needs replacing.



Brodieman said:


> +1
> 
> I started my apprenticeship about five months ago and probably spent a little more then I should have prior to starting. I am now wishing that I had made a few different choices in tools.
> 
> ...


----------

